# Slaughter age



## Bajangoats (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi I wanted to know what is a good time to kill a Toggenburg weather and why
Thank You


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

When you're hungry and have nothing else to eat?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

60-80lbs is the typical kill weight. However you can process him whenever you see fit. I would do it before 1.5 years unless you intend to grind it all.


----------

